# Will Epoxy hold Screws?



## cag0331 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm trying to fill some screw holes in a shop jig that will need to be redrilled, and I'm wondering if epoxy (West Systems or even the stuff sold in the big boxes) would work for that application and hold the screws? Or is the toothpick and wood glue method the best for this application? Thanks!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

What is the jig made out of?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

If you can't drill it and plug it with a dowel, then I would go the toothpick and glue route.


----------



## cag0331 (Oct 24, 2016)

> What is the jig made out of?
> 
> - waho6o9


It's made out of Baltic Birch ply laminated to 1.5" and the holes I want to fill are on the edge.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

For a jig application a plug might give you more strength in conjunction with glue or epoxy.










If possible a threaded insert may be useful as well.










Baltic Birch makes for a good jig. Good luck now


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes epoxy works well. Folks use it to make mdf shelf pi jigs tougher as well as screw holes for de staco clamps
http://www.finewoodworking.com/2014/04/02/how-to-toughen-wood-with-epoxy


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

You should cut it out and mortise in a new piece, then pin it to be sure!


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

I would think it would be better if the hole was undercut or threaded before filling it with the epoxy. that way the epoxy will hold in the wood. as for the strength of the epoxy i couldnt tell you


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually, ..... the strongest way to get a screw to hold in wood is to overdrill the hole, fill with epoxy, and insert the screw. The positioning of the screw is facilitated by not overdrilling the whole depth. 
Just epoxy-coating the screw before insertion in a proper fitting hole adds to the strength. Overdrilling makes it even stronger. The bigger the hole the stronger it gets until it reaches the tensile strength of the screw at which point the head is pulled off the screw.

To answer your question directly …. yes.


----------

